# Hi all



## Missioner (12/10/21)

Hi everyone.

I am Missioner. Based in the far end of the East Rand.

Not new to vaping, but new to trying new things with my dropper and RTA.

Looking forward to meeting up with new folks and learning more about my one vice.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Random264 (12/10/21)

Welcome @Missioner , I'm sure you will learn alot on this forum. Plenty of knowledgeable vapers here.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/21)

welcome to the community @Missioner

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (12/10/21)

Howzit

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/21)

Welcome @Missioner !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/21)

Welcome @Missioner 






You can learn plenty about RDAs and RTAs here. Just ask if you need help.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/10/21)

Missioner said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am Missioner. Based in the far end of the East Rand.
> 
> ...



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Missioner (12/10/21)

Shot for warm welcome.

I am a mechanic by profession so if you have motoring related stuff send it my way.

As for the reason for joining, I have bought new coils for my RTA and have been battling to get them to not roast cotton and produce vapour.

Online searches seem to indicate that I may have been firing them way too hot, so I will rewick for the 3rd time and try again.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/21)

Missioner said:


> Shot for warm welcome.
> 
> I am a mechanic by profession so if you have motoring related stuff send it my way.
> 
> ...


What coils are you using and what device and what atomiser? I’m sure between all of us here we can scrape a few brain cells together and help you out!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (12/10/21)

Welcome @Missioner could you maybe give some more information as to how the cotton is being roasted like @Paul33 mentioned maybe start by giving info regarding your setup.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/21)

Mzr said:


> Welcome @Missioner could you maybe give some more information as to how the cotton is being roasted like @Paul33 mentioned maybe start by giving info regarding your setup.


And some pictures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver (12/10/21)

Welcome @Missioner 
Enjoy your stay here

take a photo of your vape and show us what you have, I’m sure we can try advise

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/10/21)

Welcome

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)

Welcome @Missioner , enjoy your stay , here is a lot of Pro , pro's that can and will advice you on your journey to your''happy place ''

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

These are my 2 most used mods. The Genie is a very underrated mod and still gives multi day battery life. Please excuse my dirty hands.

I also have a Voopoo Drag 2 which I don't really enjoy using. It doesn't fit my hand very well. 

I think I have managed to get the problem somewhat solved with the tank and coil setup. I wicked the RTA again and slowly turned up the Watts till it started to work without burning.











Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Pic of Vaporesso





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

I note that you have it on hard setting, this will ramp it up initially and possibly cause that burnt taste.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Coils and cotton





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Stranger said:


> I note that you have it on hard setting, this will ramp it up initially and possibly cause that burnt taste.


Noted and adjusted

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Coil





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Part of the issue I think is that I have pretty much stuck to my first tank and coil set, it has worked nearly flawlessly for the last 2 years. The cotton lasted well and it made good flavour and dense clouds.

This is a new tank and coil set that I have bought recently, I was having trouble working out the kinks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

Coil looks good to me, I note 0.22.

The next things we can possibly look at is your juice mix. If your PG content is too low for that sub ohm coil, that could also combined with the hard setting cause an initial burnt taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

How often do you ?

Clean coil ?

Change coil ?

Change cotton ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/10/21)

Hi @Missioner. And welcome to the forum 



Stranger said:


> I note that you have it on hard setting, this will ramp it up initially and possibly cause that burnt taste.


I agree with Stranger's comments here. If you put it on 'hard' it will ramp up very quickly versus normal, so it is for a quick, sharp inhale and not a drawn out smooth inhale. I see you did mention you adjusted it, which should already help out a lot. 

As you are using coils measuring 0.22Ohm, 70W should be sufficient, however just to note that I am using a dual coil setup at 0.2Ohm and I vape at 95W, so you can ramp that up even a bit more if you like; if however you are using a single coil setup, then rather stick to 70W. If you want more vapour, and you're willing to spend a bit of money, then maybe look at getting a dual coil tank - just note that you may have to get other coils as well because if a single pushes 0.22Ohm, you're going to get 0.11Ohm on a dual and then we're talking serious wattage (and juice usage!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

FYI the Dead Rabbit is a dual setup. 

The coils are 0.35ohm each. 

On my previous coils I was vaping at 90W happily.

This is an entirely new set including the tank. 

I have a V1 tank that I have had since starting vaping and was very happy.

Since I can't stay in one place for too long I wanted to try something new and got some new goodies to see if the grass is greener. Anyway getting the new stuff to work the same as the old set has been a mission. 

So I seem to be getting it right. I am grateful for your suggestions and guidance.



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> What coils are you using and what device and what atomiser? I’m sure between all of us here we can scrape a few brain cells together and help you out!


See previous pictures.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

Missioner said:


> See previous pictures.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Seems my pictures were blocked from being posted.

I am new on this forum so I understand that there may be some restrictions in place until I have posted enough.

Perhaps the admin can undelete them.


----------



## vicTor (13/10/21)

Missioner said:


> Coils and cotton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got pics of your builds with these coils ?

next bag of cotton, get CB Prime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Missioner (13/10/21)

vicTor said:


> you got pics of your builds with these coils ?
> 
> next bag of cotton, get CB Prime


I am trying to finish the two bags of CB std that I already have, as well as a bag of Nasty cotton that I still haven't opened.

It will be a while till I get there, admittedly I don't wick my RTA as often as I should.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/10/21)

vicTor said:


> you got pics of your builds with these coils ?
> 
> next bag of cotton, get CB Prime


I just used my bag of CBP that you made me buy a few months back. First wick just went in. If it’s kak expect a strongly worded email…

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (13/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I just used my bag of CBP that you made me buy a few months back. First wick just went in. If it’s kak expect a strongly worded email…



eish

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/10/21)

vicTor said:


> eish


It wasn’t kak

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (13/10/21)

The cotton bacon V2 is a great cotton and personally my go-to cotton but it might not be the problem, I was thinking about it, you might be getting a burnt taste and no flavour because maybe the wicks are too tight which can cause the juice flow to the coil to get choked, and cause the cotton to run a bit too dry, the dead rabbit is a flavour banger usually, maybe try wick the cotton a little looser and comb out the tails just a little bit, it could also be why there isn't much cloud production .... According to the issues you having, this could be the problem

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Missioner (14/10/21)

CashKat88 said:


> The cotton bacon V2 is a great cotton and personally my go-to cotton but it might not be the problem, I was thinking about it, you might be getting a burnt taste and no flavour because maybe the wicks are too tight which can cause the juice flow to the coil to get choked, and cause the cotton to run a bit too dry, the dead rabbit is a flavour banger usually, maybe try wick the cotton a little looser and comb out the tails just a little bit, it could also be why there isn't much cloud production .... According to the issues you having, this could be the problem


This is the solution.

As I have been battling for a while with this I have tried using less cotton than I normally do.

It seems I have done as you advise here kinda by accident.

I have a little confession. My brother is a part owner of a vape store. In Austria. He has also given me advice and he also said to adjust the cotton.

Thanks again guys for all the awesome advice, I am glad I signed up to the forum.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (14/10/21)

Vaping is deep magic and sorcery, your spells are all wrong.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (14/10/21)

Missioner said:


> This is the solution.
> 
> As I have been battling for a while with this I have tried using less cotton than I normally do.
> 
> ...


Awesome bud, Wicking is super essential, i hope you find your sweet spot soon so you can bask in the ambience of your sweet smelling plumes of glory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (14/10/21)

What like after 14 pints and a Donna kebab. ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Missioner (9/1/22)

Took another stab at this today.

I finally got this tank to work properly with a single coil setup.

So far makes good vapour and flavour using regular cotton bacon and an Alien Clapton coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/1/22)

Hi @Missioner and welcome to the madness.

I know I am late to the party, but here's a little more advice. Check your coils for hotspots before wicking. "rake" over your coils with a ceramic tweezer while firing and you should see the hotspots dissapear. The other members seem to have covered all the other bases. 

Remember: What works for 1 RTA / RDA doesn't necessarily work for the next, but by playing around you'll quickly find the sweet spot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

